

Just a reminder, here is a Bitcoin price alert service - holoiii
http://www.coinpatrol.com

======
holoiii
I made this site a while ago to watch over Bitcoin prices for myself, and
shared it maybe a month ago with HN.

Seeing as how prices lately have been tanking, here's a repost to hopefully
help some people out while the prices are so volatile.

The service currently supports text/sms and e-mail alerts for most of the big
exchanges (mtgox, bitstamp, coinbase, btce), and new users can get 20 free
credits today.

